# Borrowing someones MRN book



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

When people borrow someone else's MRN cyclo, and you know who you are, it is good ettiquette to return it within a reasonable time frame. Especially within the same state. I need you to return this book by mail or in person within the next month, please.

Would any of you even LEND out your MRN?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Would any of you even LEND out your MRN?


I could possibly see lending my wife first.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I guess I'm safe, I don't have a MRN yet... :ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Blueface said:


> I could possibly see lending my wife first.


Ahem.......

 :r


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

icehog3 said:


> Ahem.......
> 
> :r


:r :r


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> Would any of you even LEND out your MRN?


Nope, especially not to anyone who would need to be returning it by mail. :2


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Ahem.......
> 
> :r





n2advnture said:


> :r :r


:r:r:r

Reminds me of that joke about the guy being chased by the state trooper for miles.
When he finally pulls over, the trooper told him he better have a good excuse for speeding and if he did, he would not get a ticket.
The guy tells the trooper his wife ran away with a state trooper and he thought he was bringing her back.

So.......I am going to run like that guy if you try to bring her back.:r
(good thing she doesn't sign on to CS).


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Reminds me of that joke about the guy being chased by the state trooper for miles.
> When he finally pulls over, the trooper told him he better have a good excuse for speeding and if he did, he would not get a ticket.
> ...


Maybe I should quote this post in a public thread so she wouldn't have to sign on to view. :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rack04 said:


> Maybe I should quote this post in a public thread so she wouldn't have to sign on to view. :r


:r:r:r You have to be so careful in the jungle.

:mn:mn


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> When people borrow someone else's MRN cyclo, and you know who you are, it is good ettiquette to return it within a reasonable time frame. Especially within the same state. I need you to return this book by mail or in person within the next month, please.
> 
> Would any of you even LEND out your MRN?


ummmm... I'm assuming you have PM'ed this person... talked on the phone perhaps. So what's his hold up?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

I would bring it to a herf if one of the yahoos I smoke with wanted to page through it. 
Definately wouldn't ship it to someone. They are readily available, Mark has them (cigarmony).


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> I would bring it to a herf if one of the yahoos I smoke with wanted to page through it.
> Definately wouldn't ship it to someone. They are readily available, Mark has them (cigarmony).


Thank you for clarifying what a MRN was.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I don't care how long they keep it, so long as the pages don't stick together when I get it back.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Reminds me of that joke about the guy being chased by the state trooper for miles.
> When he finally pulls over, the trooper told him he better have a good excuse for speeding and if he did, he would not get a ticket.
> ...


One day Clara is going to bump in to one of these....
I will mourn for you when you're gone. :r

Possesion is 9/10's of the Law. :r


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

In my house you can use it all you want but it is not for checking out.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

OLS if the person doesn't respond promptly I would be more than happy to lend you mine :tu


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Carlos Carlos Carlos, you sure like living on the edge dont you? (edge of death that is )


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Considering that my copy is personally autographed to me by the good Doctor himself, this book will never leave my house!


----------



## Strangg1 (Apr 25, 2007)

The only way I would loan mine out is if I was given a box of my favorite cubans as insurance, of which I get to smoke one every day until it is returned 


~S


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

It would be a tough decision. I read mine almost daily.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> I don't care how long they keep it, so long as the pages don't stick together when I get it back.


I only did that ONCE! Will I *never* live it down?!?  :chk


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Mine has yet to leave the confines of my home since it arrived here...and I think I might keep it that way...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Lend it out? No.
But I have gifted one.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Blueface said:


> I could possibly see lending my wife first.


pm inbound


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

madurofan said:


> One day Clara is going to bump in to one of these....
> I will mourn for you when you're gone. :r
> 
> Possesion is 9/10's of the Law. :r


couple weeks :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Considering that my copy is personally autographed to me by the good Doctor himself, this book will never leave my house!


I think _you _should write a book and autograph it to Min Ron. You could give it to him in thanks for washing your cars. :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I think _you _should write a book and autograph it to Min Ron. You could give it to him in thanks for washing your cars. :r


:r:r:r:r excellent!!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm not sure how I'd refuse one of the Luvul guys, but I'm sure a stupid look would suffice for anyone else.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Just scan it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I think _you _should write a book and autograph it to Min Ron. You could give it to him in thanks for washing your cars. :r


 Sure do miss the CUT wars. :tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

chibnkr said:


> I don't care how long they keep it, so long as the pages don't stick together when I get it back.


:tpd::r


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

SmokeyJoe said:


> ummmm... I'm assuming you have PM'ed this person... talked on the phone perhaps. So what's his hold up?


Nah, Since I didn't mention the person's name, I figured I didn't have to pull any punches or PM the person. Well, come to think of it, I DID PM them some time ago and got no response, but this is not surprising to me based on both of our attendance and participation around here. But I got a call and the person, who is absolutely not a welching sloucher, is going to arrange to meet me and hand over the goods. We have traded cigars for several years here in town, and I just got worried, since we did not meet much after he picked up the book, haha. Now don't get me wrong, I have my first edition wrapped up safe somewhere, it's my second edition that is out on loan.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Sure do miss the CUT wars. :tu


Jungle Fun! :tu

Glad you got the MRN book caper resolved!


----------

